# Sleep well, Sadie. (+ question about burial)



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

My rat girl Sadie passed away today 

I noticed she seemed kind of stiff last night - she didn't take any of the strawberry pieces I gave everyone. This morning when I woke up she was looking really lethargic and sort of hyperventilating with a bit of the red stuff around her mouth and nose. I also noticed her sides were tinged red like she had been cleaning herself and it got all over her. So I held onto her for about an hour and cuddled with her.. she would not take food, water or treats, her fur was on end, she was floppy like a rag doll/had little strength and her breaths sounded weird (kinda hard to explain, like a wet click). She was stable until we got her to the emerg vet a couple hours later but then suddenly got worse and was starting to gasp, it sounded like there was fluid in her lungs or something, and I felt it was wrong to let her continue to suffer and she is getting up there in age.. So they gave her an injection and let me sit with her - she passed away very quickly and peacefully.

I have her in a box now wrapped up in a blanket with some toys and a gushy note.. she's in my fridge because I have no clue what to do with her body. I planned on burying her but then realized the ground is frozen. Private cremation is extremely expensive (the euth was $150 alone, cremation was going to be over $400), communal cremation at the SPCA is $30 with no ashes back as far as I know, and it will take me over an hour on a bus to get there (I imagine dead animal plus hot bus equals not good..) Is that really any more dignified than just putting her and her casket in the garbage? I know some people put their dead animals in the trash and tomorrow is garbage day so I need to decide ASAP. I would feel guilty doing that but I mean, it's just a body, an empty shell, right..?


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

It's difficult. I don't think I personally could put my pet in the garbage, but I wouldn't judge anyone that did. You're right that it's just an empty body, Sadie is gone, but it's also her body so just do whatever feels right. Is there no other place that does communal cremation that's nearer? Didn't the vets do it? I work at a vets and we offer both private and communal cremation. If not, could anyone drive you so that it doesn't take so long to get there?


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I couldn't bury mine living in an apartment even if the ground wasn't frozen. But I kept their bodies on the balcony so they'd stay frozen until I could get them cremated. Could you keep her frozen until you can get money ahead?

So sorry. I hope remembering the happy times will ease your pain.


----------



## sherlockandwatson (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry about Sadie. I know this sounds bad but you could put the box with Sadie in it in a insulated lunch box. Then you could go to the shelter and get her cremated.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I guess i was fortunate that my Jasper passed in the warmer months rather than now. There's four and a half feet of snow in my yard right now. I buried him in an airtight container for two reasons, one it didn't feel right putting him in a shoe box and two, I still don't have the heart to leave him behind once my husband and I buy our own place. He'll be reburied when we move. I would call around to different vet offices and shelters to see if one can creamate her for a more reasonable price. I have to agree with Mike&Sully, I just couldn't bear to put them in the rubbish but I will not judge anyone who does. It's not my place to judge. I do hope that you can get your girl cremated or buried, which ever you prefer. I would tell you, if you lived much much farther south, like Georgia, Tennessee or North Carolina, that you can dig a hole if the grounds frozen it just takes a while. But I just checked your location and I'm pretty sure that digging a hole up there would be pretty impossible :/


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I work at a vet also. We have a freezer that all communal(mass creamtions) go in until they are picked up to be cremated. You could ask the vet if you could place your rat in there until you can afford to do something.I dont see why they would deny you, rats dont take up any room. They just need to put a HOLD tag on your pet. I would also check around crematories. That seems extremely expensive.you could also use ice packs or baggies of ice until you get to the shelter to cremate for the bus ride. I am sorry for your loss and then having to deal with where to put the remains as well


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

This is really sad. I have only lost one pet in my life. I get really sad whenever i hear of a rat passing because i know it is something i would have to deal with soon. We love them so much its hard to think about these things and what to do.

I think if I was in your situation i would put her along with a little soft toy or 2 and a blanket in an airtight box and keep her until you know what you want to do. There is no shame in keeping her around and giving her the proper treatment/burial when you can. Rather that than doing something you might regret.


Good luck xxx


----------

